# Introductory Post from Virginia Croskey



## vacroskey (May 12, 2009)

Hello, from Northern Virginia (Washington, DC metro area). Google brought me to ControlBooth.com, yet again, in response to technical trouble-shooting questions I have about some brand new stage lighting equipment behaving erractically.

While I work full-time for the Smithsonian Institution, at the National Museum of Natural History, for Exhibits, Audio-Visual and Lighting (lampist and lighting designer) any view expressed by me is personal and NOT representative of the Institution. Part-time work situation: Adjunct Faculty, Loudoun Campus of Northern Virginia Community College, teaching Theater Workshop and Stage Lighting and Sound (any view expressed by me is personal and NOT representative of NVCC).


----------



## DaveySimps (May 12, 2009)

Welcome! Great to have you here. Be sure to check out the Wiki and the search function. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------



## timwashu (May 12, 2009)

ooh a VIP. this forum is gonna be a lot of fun


----------



## avkid (May 12, 2009)

There's plenty of people from Northern Virginia around.


----------



## RonK (May 13, 2009)

Howdy Virginia!


----------



## 030366 (May 13, 2009)

Welcome! Get ready to rock out with your Leatherman out!


----------

